#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Чай, выходные, Москва

## Ersh

А не испить ли нам чайку?

----------


## woltang

Лешик, я бы с удовольствием,  :Smilie:  но буду у вас в МОскве не раньше сентября....

----------


## Yuki

Можно только не с 12.00 до 14.00. 
Если так получится, конечно :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Аналогично.  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

Можно вполне. :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Предпочтительно какого числа? У нас 3 дня выходных.

----------


## Аньезка

> Предпочтительно какого числа? У нас 3 дня выходных.


Anytime. Anyday.

----------


## Neroli

12-го вечером мэй би?

----------


## Legba

Может и мне попробовать?
Что люди находят в этом чае - ума не приложу.....:d

----------


## Спокойный

> 12-го вечером мэй би?


12-го вечером из окей.

----------


## Ersh

Окей. Часов в пять?

----------


## Спокойный

> Окей. Часов в пять?


Йес.

----------


## Sodashi

А где?? Можно мне тоже присоединиться??

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Где??

----------


## Аньезка

Чайный клуб "Эрмитаж", как обычно?

----------


## Neroli

Ну раз все молчат, значит по-умолчанию "Эрмитаж".

А кто закажет столик на имя Алексей? И стулик.

----------


## Аньезка

> Ну раз все молчат, значит по-умолчанию "Эрмитаж".
> 
> А кто закажет столик на имя Алексей? И стулик.


Какой стулик? :Big Grin:   И почему один?

----------


## Ersh

Значит завтра у Эрмитажа без чего-нибудь пять. Приходите все, кто хочет!

----------


## Asanga

И я присоединяюсь

----------


## Alex

Очень маловероятно... но, может быть, и я буду...

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

А где ваш "Эрмитаж", господа? Мы ж сами не местные...  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

> А где ваш "Эрмитаж", господа? Мы ж сами не местные...



метро Пушкинская или Чеховская
сад Эрмитаж, Каретный ряд д.3
там внутри есть Чайный клуб
http://www.mosgorsad.ru/

----------


## Спокойный

Я б даже сказал, что вот так.
http://www.chaiclub.ru/

----------


## Ersh

Заказал на 17.00 на имя Алексей. Комната после гардероба.

----------


## Asanga

Было очень весело. :-)
Ждем фоток.

----------


## Аньезка

> А где?? Можно мне тоже присоединиться??


Sodashi, ну куда же ты пропала? Я очень ждала.. :Frown:  

Присоединяюсь к ожидающим фото-отчёт. :Cool:

----------


## куру хунг

Давай фотки. Фотки давай.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Привет! Пока что у меня напряг с выходом в Интернет, так что загрузить фотки смогу не раньше, чем дней через пять. Ждём-с Ершовы.  :Smilie: 

А получилось всё очень хорошо. Все красивые. Меня удивило, насколько мощная на моём Canon'e вспышка: убила всю атмосферу клуба - так светло, даже стены белые получились!

----------


## Ersh

До того:
1. Asanga с супругой, Maks, Спокойный, Дмитрий Кармапенко, Борис, Legba, Аня
Во время того:
2. Legba, Asanga, его супруга
После того:
3. Кармапенко, Neroli, Спокойный, Maks, Ersh

----------


## Спокойный

Ресемплинг высокохудожественный, однако!  :Smilie: 
Я сейчас попробовал, если сохранять с качеством 10, то ещё круче результаты!  :Smilie:

----------


## куру хунг

1. Кармапенко-без бороды изменился до неузнаваемости, встретил бы не узнал одозначно, да к тому же ж раздобрел кажись вширь брат.
 2. У Ерша замечена какая-то, подозрительная склонность к супероригинальным штанам(наводит на размышления однако, пацаки и всё такое).
 3. Легба, где-то встречались, (так и подозревал что знакомы,), и скорее всего общались, где не помню, но память у меня на лица-абсолютная.

----------


## Граакль

> 3. Легба, где-то встречались, (так и подозревал что знакомы,), и скорее всего общались, где не помню, но память у меня на лица-абсолютная.


Москва. Открытый мир. Берзин.

----------


## Mylene

*Леша*, 
убери мою фотку, умоляю. 
Что я тебе плохого сделала?  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

> *Леша*, 
> убери мою фотку, умоляю. 
> Что я тебе плохого сделала?


Я ж тебя специально спрашивал. :Smilie:    А вообще ты замечательна!

----------


## Mylene

> Я ж тебя специально спрашивал.   А вообще ты замечательна!


Ну конечно, я сама и виновата!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
(ушла плакать в соседнюю комнату)

Я с языком разрешала, а не с круглым мордом.

----------


## Аньезка

Ёрш, что за чудный фотоаппарат?:d

----------


## Аньезка

Дима Кармапенко прислал свою часть фот со встречи.
Посмотреть их можно здесь.http://a-n-u-s-h-a.livejournal.com/48208.html

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Это ж не все!  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

> Это ж не все!


Только что получила 3-ю часть - в процессе обновления.
А фоты с церковью, стуликом и шашлыком-машлыком обязательно вставлять? :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Да, если кому нужно для печати, пишите мне на "мыло", вышлю родные 5 мегапикселей (не ужатые до 1024x768).

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Стульчик отправим Нероли, церковь и шашлык необязательны, но атмосферы прибавляют.  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

Всё! Можете смотреть финальную версию по той же сцылке)

----------


## Gaza

Я работаю в трёх минутах ходьбы от этого чайного клуба. Стал бывать там по вашей наводке. Там сейчас уютная летняя беседка. В следующий раз зовите и меня. Мне с любым из участников БФ живьём будет интересно пообщаться.

----------


## Ersh

В это воскресенье, после семи. Следите за объявлениями на форуме

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> 1. Кармапенко-без бороды изменился до неузнаваемости, встретил бы не узнал одозначно, да к тому же ж раздобрел кажись вширь брат.


Видно, нёндро забросил.  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Как насчет в субботу-воскресенье насчет обмыть Кармапенкино новоселье?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Увы! Сам Кармапенко пас. На эти выходные я уезжаю в Харьков, а ещё через неделю буду сидеть на конфе в красновском институте и строчить репортаж.

----------


## Спокойный

Тогда надо обмыть что-нибудь другое.

----------


## Neroli

Ну тогда давайте обмоем отъезд Димы в Харьков.
Я только в воскресенье могу.  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

Мы с Пампкиным тоже за воскресенье!

----------


## Ersh

Я в воскресенье после семи могу

----------


## Аньезка

Ну что? Давайте в воскресенье в 19:30 у входа в чайную?

----------


## Спокойный

> Ну что? Давайте в воскресенье в 19:30 у входа в чайную?


Да.  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

Всем спасибо за тёплую и приятную встречу. :Smilie:   Фотки выложим завтра.

----------


## Аньезка

За фотками прошу сюда:
http://a-n-u-s-h-a.livejournal.com/64694.html
 :Smilie:

----------

